# Chest strap heart rate monitor- Any problems with a Libreview sensor



## oldjock (May 14, 2019)

Does anyone using a Libreview sensor experience any interference in the chest strap heart rate monitor in its effectiveness? . I think it is time I checked my heart rate when using a cross trainer but need to know if there is a problem when I also use a Libreview sensor.

Thanks

oldjock


----------



## oldjock (May 14, 2019)

Thanks, Benny G. It sounds as if there should be no interference but are there any actual users out there of the Libreview sensor who wear chest strap heart rate monitors who can confirm that there is no interference from the Libreview sensor. I borrowed an old  chest strap which may not give accurate readings and while the Libreview sensor seem to work fine, it would be nice to know that the sensor does not interfere with the pulses from the strap to a watch which records the heart rate

oldjock


----------

